# Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???



## carlosderhecht (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo 
Ich fahren im August 2 Wochen auf die Azoren und werde dort vermutlich vom Ufer das Spinn - und Posenfischen und anderen Fangmethoden ausprobieren .
Da ich noch nie dort war wäre es nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte mit was für Ruten man dort angeln sollte und eventuell mir auch noch dazu die passende Rollegröße empfehlen könnte . Ich könnte  dafür ungefähr 350€ ausgeben , aber wenn es günstiger geht wäre es auch nicht schlimm  
Wäre also am besten wenn ich wüsste was für Gerät ich benötige wenn ich mit Poppern , Köderfischen und Wobblern in küstennähe Fische . 
Hätte Chancen Bonitos , Baracudas , Bernsteinmakrelen und Bluefish an den Haken zu bekommen und bräuchte dafür auch das passende Gerät .
Dachte dabei vielleicht an eine 0,22-0,28 geflochtenen als Hauptschnur und an ein 0,9 fluocarbon als Vorfach . 
Bin Wahrscheinlich auf der größeren Insel Sao Miguel , wo man gut von den Felsen aus angeln kann .

Sage schonmal für jeden der mir hier weiterhelfen könnte  im Vorfeld DANKE .

Lg Carlos [emoji476][emoji476][emoji476][emoji226]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

0,90er Fluo benutz ich noch nichtmal für Bluefins. Würde mir das überlegen. Ja, Blues haben scharfe Zähne aber wenn die Köder groß genug sind dann kriegen sie dein Vorfach nicht zwischen die Zähne. 

Sicherlich ein geiles Revier!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zslAXTkR3DA  

nimm dir ne stabile Rute mit . Ich lebe aufm Festland(PT), kann dir aber sagen das ich meine Fische auch immer über die Felsen hiefen muss und das mit ner deutschen Spinnrute(10-30gr. mir nicht möglich ist... Von Daher fische ich ne Rute von 40-80 gr. WG. und nur 3 M.. War nen Fehler . Hätte ich die Wahl nochmal, würde ich mir ne längere "Spinrute" kaufen . Kauf dir Wobbler in DE, sind schwerer zu finden in PT... Alles ab 10 Cm aufwärts is ok. Fische auch gerne den BlackMinnow von fiish. Gibts m.Me. nach in DE aber nicht, kaufs dir also dort  Denke ne 35 er Hardmono sollte reichten. Rollengrösse : Ich selbst fische zwischen 2000 und 3500 . Da aber Cudas und kl. Thune( serrajao) bei dir zu erwarten sind kannste auch bissl höher gehen.


----------



## carlosderhecht (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

Danke für die Tips 
Hätte die Chance ne Quantum Cabo in der 5000er Größe günstig zu bekommen . Wäre für Bonitos und andere Meeresräuber bis 8 Kilo glaube ich ausreichend .
Sonst könnte ich mir auch für ein paar Euro mehr die Cabo in der 6000er Größe holen , wo auch ordentlich mehr Schnur drauf passt . 

Wegen der Rute sieht die ganz lecker aus 
http://mobile.angelplatz.de/shimano-yasei-stc-monster-315--ao1583

Ist 3,15 m lang und ne Reiserute , was mir Transportkosten spart . 
Weiß jetzt nicht ob das Gerät so passt , falls es für meine Pläne unpassend ist lieber sagen bevor ich ne ******* kaufe .[emoji476][emoji476][emoji226]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

Du das in dem Video ist ja aber fast alles Shorejigging. Sicherlich eine der besten Methoden die du dort machen kannst. Dafür mal ein paar Köderempfehlungen von mir (bin kein Local, jigge im Mittelmeer)
Sakura Mirrorjig
Hart Glaze
Damiki Backdrop Casting
Molix Jugulo
Fiiish Blackminnow und Crazy Sandeel

Ansonsten würd ich da wohl auf schöne Stickbaits setzen, denn es scheint ja Bluefish zu geben. Für Blues eignen sich auch Popper.
Xorus Asturie
Lurenzo Espetron / Don Belone
Ima Banett

Reiseruten bin ich leider nicht dein Ansprechpartner. Rolle würd ich sagen 4000er bis max 5000er. Die Mittelmeerbonitos sind damit kein Problem.


----------



## carlosderhecht (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

Danke für die Informationen 
werde mir dann wahrscheinlich die Quantum Cabo holen in der 5000er Größe [emoji476][emoji476][emoji226]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

Hab mir besagte Rolle jetzt nicht angeguckt, aber achte auf hohe Übersetzung. Salzwasserräuber wollen es schnell! Als Vergleich, ich fische Shimano biomaster SW


----------



## carlosderhecht (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

Ich glaub 90 cm Schnureinzug sollten für den Anfang erstmal reichen [emoji3][emoji476]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

mir wäre ne 5000er zu groß. Bedenke das du halt den ganzen Tag Jiggen/spinnen musst. Da finde ich , zählt jedes Gramm. Aber jedem das seine. Folgende Wobbler kann ich noch empfehlen für Wölfe: MaxRap insb. für die Nacht, trickdarter schön aggressiv geführt.. probiers auchmal mit Raglou . Also Spiro oder festblei mit nem Raglou . Ködergrösse allse über 10cm würd ich sagen.. Viel Petri Heil


----------



## MrFloppy (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

Die Cabo 40 und 50 teilen den selben Body.  Lediglich Rotor und spule sind minimal unterschiedlich. Die 50er cabo ist ne hervorragende Wahl,  ich würde lediglich noch die Stella vorziehen, weil sie minimal sanfter läuft und paar Gramm leichter ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

Ich würde auch ne Daiwa empfehlen, aber dann sprengts auch die 350€ schon allein mit der Rolle.


----------



## carlosderhecht (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Azoren / Felsenangeln / Tackle ???*

Ja das wäre ein bisschen zu viel .
Aber ich Habe mir überleget vielleicht die Shimano Saragosa zu holen .  Die soll wohl ne deutlich bessere Schnurverlegung haben .(210€ ) [emoji476][emoji476][emoji226][emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

